
A-Cloud PR/FAQ - MindGods
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/202x/2020/06/21/A-Cloud-PR-FAQ
======
laluser
Why single out Amazon? Why not ask the same thing of Google and Microsoft as
well?

~~~
davidbanham
Tim worked for Amazon up until last month, so it's front of mind for him. The
gag is that this is a proposal in a hyperspecific internal format being
written in the public domain by someone who is now an outsider.

------
whoevercares
PR/FAQ might be the only thing I’d love to borrow from Amazon process wise

------
gtirloni
If I had quit for the reasons that he quit Amazon, _I_ wouldn't have the
stomach to continue worrying about it.

------
svnpenn
I dont like this. He wrote it like its already been decided:

> Today, at AWS re:Invent, Jeff Bezos and Andy Jassy jointly announced
> A-Cloud, a new Delaware corporation which will assume ownership of Amazon
> Web Services' assets and become the employer of existing AWS employees.

Granted, this is on the same page:

> SEATTLE--(Business Wire)--December 1, 2020

but it just reads to me like some fanfiction, rather than a serious proposal.

~~~
discodave
That is the format of Amazon PR/FAQs. They are written "from the future"
usually including a made-up release date.

~~~
pipingdog
This is the format, but the content is unrecognizable as an Amazon PR/FAQ. The
PR doesn't tell the story of what customer pain is being addressed, and what
customers say about the newly released feature aside from "Customers won't be
able to tell the difference" and, later "We're confident that A-Cloud will
continue to support [us]."

I'm a leaf-node engineer, and I'd send this PR/FAQ back for significant
rework.

